# Camden Yards



## outbackmac

Does anyone have any info on campgrounds near Camden Yards? Family is thinking of making a road trip next year to take in a ballgame.?


----------



## WillTy3

I would stay at Cherry Hill Park in College Park, it will be about 40 min drive to the Yard. Cherry Hill Park is right outside the beltway near DC. They have public transportaion that comes right to the campground that will get you to metro into DC, but I would drive to the College Park metro about 2 miles from the campground.
cherryhill
Camden Yards is a great ball park!

Will


----------



## 4campers

here. http://koa.com/where/md/20139/localarea/
you can take a train in or they have some transportation there. call and get info. I stayed here nice place and lots to do around it.


----------

